# Aale wie hältern?



## djoerni (16. Juni 2006)

Moin boardies!

habe da ein problem! wir fischen an einem privatteich auf aal. der besitzer lässt uns unter der bedingung dort fischen, dass wir die hälfte der gefangenen aale  in einen  ca. 25km entferntes gewässer umsetzen. meine überlegung war die aale wie köfis in nen 50 liter eimer  mit wasser zu tun und dann wenn ein paar drin sind umzusetzen. mein mitangler meint jedoch das die aale es eher in feuchtem moos als im wasser im eimer überleben würden. eine andere möglichkeit wäre ein setzkescher. da diese aber recht große löcher haben, wird wohl ne menge der aale wieder durch die maschen abhauen. die dauer der hälterung würde wahrscheinlich ca. 6-8 stunden dauern. hoffe jemand hat ne patentlösung!

gruß jörn


----------



## StarAngler (16. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aale wie hältern?*



			
				djoerni schrieb:
			
		

> ... die aale wie köfis in nen 50 liter eimer  mit wasser zu tun ...



so würde ich das auch machen. Den Eimer mit einem Deckel versehen, da die Aale recht einfallsreich beim stiften sind.



			
				djoerni schrieb:
			
		

> ... das die aale es eher in feuchtem moos als im wasser im eimer überleben würden.



keine gute Idee #d .



			
				djoerni schrieb:
			
		

> ... eine andere möglichkeit wäre ein setzkescher. da diese aber recht große löcher haben, wird wohl ne menge der aale wieder durch die maschen abhauen.



Richtig, der Setzkescher ist ungeeignet. Besser wäre ein Karpfensack, dessen kleine Löcher und Stabilität sollten die Aale an Ort und Stelle halten können.

Bis bald ... #h


----------



## Pannenfischer (16. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aale wie hältern?*

Hallo!
Für Aale hol ich immer einen älteren Drahtkescher,da können sie nicht
raus.


----------



## HD4ever (16. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aale wie hältern?*

gibts run eines --- einen Drahtsetzkescher mit Federdeckel ....


----------



## honeybee (16. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aale wie hältern?*



			
				HD4ever schrieb:
			
		

> gibts run eines --- einen Drahtsetzkescher mit Federdeckel ....



Genau so ist es. Versorgt Euch einen Drahtsetzkescher und gut ist. #6


----------



## djoerni (16. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aale wie hältern?*

@all
danke für die schnellen antworten! werde mir mal nen kopf machen. mal gucken ob ich den alten drahtkescher noch finde...


----------



## karpfenbrausi (16. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aale wie hältern?*

Hi,

da Ihr die Aale wieder aussetzten wollt, würde ich auf gar keinen Fall einen Drahtsetzkescher benutzten! Damit gibst Du Dein Bestes, die Schleimschicht zu ruinieren. Die ist beim Aal zwar nicht gerade schwach ausgeprägt  , aber wenn sie wieder schwimmen sollen, würde ich doch so schonend, als möglich vorgehen.
Außerdem sind Drahtsetztkescher -soweit ich weiß- verboten. Und das zu recht.|evil:  
In diesem Fall ist die Tonne sicher das Beste, vielleicht noch mit ner batteriebetriebenen Luftpumpe (wie für Köfis).
Ach ja, wenn Aale im Moos gut aufgehoben wären, lebten sie bestimmt im Wald, oder? 

Viel Spass und Erfolg.
Gruß
Karpfenbrausi #h


----------



## sunny (16. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aale wie hältern?*

Großen Eimer halb mit Wasser füllen, eine von diesen batteriegetrieben Sauerstoffpumpen reingehängt, Deckel drauf und gut ist. Ggf. in den Deckel nen Loch bohren, um den Schlauch der Pumpe durchzuführen. 

Glaube nicht, dass es ne bessere Lösung gibt.


----------



## honeybee (16. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aale wie hältern?*

Also hier dürftest Du dich nicht erwischen lassen mit einem Eimer. Es gab desöfteren schon Anzeigen, wenn Angler Köfi´s im Eimer gehältert haben. da nützte auch die beste Sauerstoffpumpe nix.

Dazu kommt, wenn Du mehrere Aaale in einem Eimer hast, musst Du sehr oft Wasserwechsel machen.


----------



## djoerni (16. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aale wie hältern?*

@karpfenbrausi

konnte mir das auch nicht vorstellen. aber bei aalen? man weiß ja nie . in den viechern steckt man ja nicht drin. habe gerade von dem gerätehändlern meines vertrauens leihweise eine transportbox mit oxidator bekommen. soll so ein kleines eimerchen sein, welches ständig sauerstoff abgibt. ist normalerweise für zugefrorene teiche im winter. müsste dafür aber eigentlich auch gehen.


----------



## sunny (16. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aale wie hältern?*

@honeybee

Guter Einwand, habe ich nicht dran gedacht, weil wir Köfis in Eimer hältern dürfen. 

Wasser wechseln ist nicht so das Prob. Erstens habe ich einen sehr großen Eimer, zweitens fange ich nicht so oft so viele Aale, dass es darin eng werden könnte|supergri .


----------



## Dorschgreifer (16. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aale wie hältern?*



			
				honeybee schrieb:
			
		

> Also hier dürftest Du dich nicht erwischen lassen mit einem Eimer. Es gab desöfteren schon Anzeigen, wenn Angler Köfi´s im Eimer gehältert haben. da nützte auch die beste Sauerstoffpumpe nix.
> 
> Dazu kommt, wenn Du mehrere Aaale in einem Eimer hast, musst Du sehr oft Wasserwechsel machen.


 
Hi honeybee,

das mit den Köfi's ist schon richtig so. Das hat damit zu tun, das man sie hältern will, zum verangeln.

Die Aale sollen für Besatzzwecke gehältert werden. Der feine Unterschied.

Für uns Angler ist das nicht sonderlich anders, aber die Tierschützer sehen da einen erheblichen Unterschied, auch wenn die Begründungen, die die auf Lager haben nicht eindeutig bewiesen werden können, weil keiner die Fische fragen kann.

Die Hälterung in geschlossenen Behältern, für Besatzzwecke ist solange ligitim, bis einer eine andere Transportmöglichkeit für die Besatzlieferanten auf den Markt bringt. Derzeit aber nichts in Sicht.

Gruß Dorschgreifer


----------



## sunny (16. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aale wie hältern?*

Was das für'n Blödsinn? Dann könnte ich doch theoretisch behaupten, dass ich die Köfis umsetzen will |supergri . 

Bestimmungen gibt es #d .


----------



## Dorschgreifer (16. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aale wie hältern?*



			
				sunny schrieb:
			
		

> Was das für'n Blödsinn? Dann könnte ich doch theoretisch behaupten, dass ich die Köfis umsetzen will |supergri .
> 
> Bestimmungen gibt es #d .


 
moin sunny,

wenn Du nicht mit ner Raubfischrute und Köfi angelst, kannst Du Glück haben.

Du mußt immer alles nur glaubhaft machen und das im schlimmsten Fall vor Gericht. Es kommt immer darauf an, ob Dir ein Richter Recht gibt oder nicht. Derzeit ist die Chance wohl so ca. 50%.

Es gibt also immer ein gewisses Restrisiko, dass einem keiner abnimmt.

Ist es das wert?#c 

Gruß Dorschgreifer


----------



## bennie (16. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aale wie hältern?*

Als wenn ein Eimer mit Köfis ein Beweise sein soll, dass man mit lebenden Köfis fischt .....


----------



## honeybee (16. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aale wie hältern?*



			
				bennie schrieb:
			
		

> Als wenn ein Eimer mit Köfis ein Beweise sein soll, dass man mit lebenden Köfis fischt .....



In der Sache ging es auch nicht darum, ob mit lebendem Köfi geangelt wird, oder nicht. Ansatzpunkt war Tierquälerei.....


----------



## angelkumpel (16. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aale wie hältern?*

Hallo ihr !!!

Ich habe schon desöfteren das Problem gehabt, Aale ( über Nacht ) zu hältern, weil ich sie frisch halten wollte - natürlich nur beim Nachtangeln über 2 Tage !
Ein Top Tip von meiner Seite, der sich echt u.oft bewährt hat :

Ein relativ großer (Durchmesser gemeint)Eimer wird nur mit soviel Wasser gefüllt, wie der /die gefangenen Aale dick sind. Es reicht vollkommen aus, das die Aalhaut nass bleibt - dann reichlich nasses frisches Gras rein und den Eimer in den Schatten (kühl) stellen mit leicht geöffnetem Deckel.
Sternförmig eingeschnittener Deckel (wie eine Torte) mit nach innen gebogenen Spitzen ist die 1A Lösung - Aal fällt schnell rein - kommt aber nicht mehr raus und es kommt immer frische Luft (O2) rein.
Glaubt mir - funktionuggelt wirklich !!!

Viel Spaß beim Ausprobieren wünscht euch euer

                                 ...angelkumpel...


----------



## karpfenbrausi (16. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aale wie hältern?*

Hi, 

und wie ist es dann mit dem Transport durch den Züchter/ lieferant? Der hat doch auch nen Bottich oder sowas dabei?!? 

Gruß
karpfenbrausi


----------



## Geraetefetischist (18. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aale wie hältern?*

Das ganze ist stark von der Temperatur abhängig.

Bei kühlerer Witterung ist ein grosser Wasserbehälter top. 
Sobald es auch Nachts was Wärmer wird nicht mehr. Bei Warmen Sommernächten ist selbst eine 50l Tonne mit 2-3 Aalen nach ner Halben Nacht so Sauerstoffleer, dass die Fische ersticken.
Zum Glück machen die Rabatz, wenns Ihnen zu wenig Sauerstoff wird. Dann ists höchste Eisenbahn mit Wasserwechseln.
Und die Pumpe nützt auch nicht die Welt, die Batterieen halten keine ganze Nacht, und die Leistung ist oft eher bescheiden.

Bei Wärme haben wir auch bessere Erfahrungen mit nur Feuchten Behältern Gemacht. Die Aale stellen ohne Wasser das Athmen irgendwie ein und überleben so bis 1,5 Tage. In einer Feuchten Zugeknoteten Tüte in der Kühlbox. (Wenn man sie in die Sonne legt, sind sie natürlich auch sofort hin, muss schon mindestens Schattig-kühl sein) Wichtig ist, dass sie den Kopf nicht unter Wasser bekommen (dann versuchen sie zu athmen) aber immer Feucht bleiben.

Setzkescher und Karpfensäcke: Daraus haben sich schon bald mehr verdünnisiert, als ich reingepackt hab. Ich glaub fast, dass die in der Lage sind da selber Löcher reinzuproduzieren. Wenn nicht sind die Löcher anderweitig reingekommen, aber die Aale haben sie immer gefunden. Ansonsten kommen die bei Karpfensäcken ohne Reissverschluss auch durch die Zugöffnung und bei Säcken mit Reissverschluss kriegen sie den entweder auf oder sogar Kaputt.

Auch die Drahtsetzkescher sind nicht wirklich Sicher, ebensowenig Köderfischkessel. Die finden die Klappe, schieben die Schwanzspitze dazwischen und sind innerhalb von sekunden wieder im Wasser

Sicher ist aber ein Maler- o.ä. eimer mit vielen gebohrten Löchern. Die Deckel hat noch keiner aufbekommen, und die kann man brauchbar ins Gewässer versenken, aber nicht ins Laue Uferwasser! Nachteil: Die Deckel sind auch von uns schwer aufzubekommen und absolut Perfekte Fingernagelkiller...

Just Monsters
Holger


----------



## marioschreiber (18. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aale wie hältern?*

Nur mal eine Frage am Rande, ohne provozieren zu wollen:
Wie sieht es eigendlich rechtlich aus Fische einfach von einem in ein anderes Gewässer zu setzen?
Ich meine nur, denn es gibt Besatzvorschriften u.ä.
In manchen Gewässern darf nichtmal mit (toten) Köfis aus anderen Gewässern gefischt werden um keine Krankheiten einzuschleppen....!
Ist so eigenmächtiger Besatz erlaubt ?
Und wenn ja, dann kann ich mir aber nicht vorstellen das ein Transport über 25Km in einem alten Malereimer das richtige ist.


----------



## djoerni (18. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aale wie hältern?*

wie es in öffentlichen gewässern ist weiß ich nicht. bei uns geht es um zwei privatseen.


----------



## Allroundtalent (19. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aale wie hältern?*

Hi,
Also wir haben in einen maurerkübel ,oder wie die dinger heissen auf jden fall diese halben tonnen ausm Baumrkt,aale über 3 tage gehältert natürlich mit suaerstoff pumpe und mind. 5 mal wasserwechsel pro tg weil das wasser sonst enorm dreckig wird. und die aale habne es sehr gut überlebt denen hat das nichts ausgemacht.
MfG
Allroundtalent


----------



## Schlei (19. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aale wie hältern?*

Moin warum soll man die Aale nicht auf NASSEN Moos hälter . da jeder weiß das Aale wandern (übers LAND) macht den das nichts aus auf Moos zu liegen (8-10Std.) solange wie es kühl und nass ist.
Gruß
Schlei


----------



## sundfisher (19. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aale wie hältern?*



			
				Allroundtalent schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> Also wir haben in einen maurerkübel ,oder wie die dinger heissen auf jden fall diese halben tonnen ausm Baumrkt,aale über 3 tage gehältert natürlich mit suaerstoff pumpe und mind. 5 mal wasserwechsel pro tg weil das wasser sonst enorm dreckig wird. und die aale habne es sehr gut überlebt denen hat das nichts ausgemacht.
> MfG
> Allroundtalent



Trommel einer alten Waschmaschine und in die Strömung des Baches (so haben wir es in Bayern gemacht) den wir vor der Haustüre hatten, die fu¨hlten sich da wie zuhause die Wurlis .........


----------



## Reisender (19. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aale wie hältern?*

Wie viele Aale möchtest du den Umsetzen ???

12-20-30 Kilo oder wie viel ???

Wenn es eine geringe anzahl ist, dann hau sie in einen Eimer, Deckel druf und wech in denn anderen See. 

Mach doch nicht son langen Tanz darum.....ist doch schnell gemacht, und fertig ist die Geschichte.

Wen du sie länger hältern möchtest, dann ab in eine große Zinkwanne/ Bottich zwei Sauerstoff Schläuche rein und fertig ist auch diese Geschichte. 

Und nun kommt sicherlich die rede davon das sie aus der Zinkwanne ausreißen.....tun sie aber nicht.

So haben wir zumindest 10 jahre und mehr unsere Aale gehältert.....bevor wir sie auf den Markt verkauft haben.


----------



## Student (19. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aale wie hältern?*



			
				Reisender schrieb:
			
		

> So haben wir zumindest 10 jahre und mehr unsere Aale gehältert.....bevor wir sie auf den Markt verkauft haben.



Um wie viel Zentimeter sind die Aale denn in den 10 Jahren gewachsen? :q

@angelkumpel: Ein bisschen grausam klingt das aber schon |uhoh: - Sicher, dass die das ohne Langzeitschäden überstehen?

Mfg

Student


----------

